

Anti TPP Site Blocked by Google & Facebook - radicalbyte
https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/38pmg8/hey_reddit_someone_is_trying_really_hard_to_erase/
Twitter were also blocking it, but they&#x27;ve stopped now. Guess someone from Twitter saw the thread.
======
radicalbyte
It looks like the site is a false-positive for some automated spam-filter.

Interestingly Twitter were also blocking it but they've fixed that.

